# North Carolina-Two 4 mo. Old Golden Ret. Pups at SHELTER!



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Karen I forwarded to the Intake Coordinator at GRRCC..... maybe she knows someone a little closer? this is down near Wilmington, NC


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TuckersMom*

TuckersMom

THANK YOU for doing that!! There are over 100 pups at this shelter and they will have to euth to make room.

Let me know if you hear anything!

Do you know anyone in Aussie Rescue? Look at Ollie and his brothers!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for all of the puppies.
There are 100 puppies, here, of almost every breed!!

Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Laurinburg, NC: Petfinder


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen-NRGRR is the closest GR Rescue to Lauringburg and they pull from this shelter.
However, since these pups are GR Mixes, Board Approval will be required.

Here is info on the NC Aussie Rescue-I pulled it up from Petfinder.com


*NC Aussie Rescue* 
C/O Laura Kelley 
7133 Beaman Court 
Wendell, NC 27591 
Phone: (919) 272-1309 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks so very much.

Boy, I sure hope the Neuse Board approves these two little Golden Rets.!

Thanks for the Aussie Rescue-I emld. them early this a.m.!!
I think there are 3 or 4 Aussie pups, all of Ollie's siblings, there!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> Thanks so very much.
> 
> ...


Sorry-I thought you said you were looking for an Aussie Rescue Group, I'm confused.

These golden mixes are cute, huh? It will probably depend on how many mixes NRGRR has in Rescue right now. Foster Mom would know more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

You aren't confused I did ask about an Aussie Rescue, but after I emld. all of the Golden Rescues I did a google and emld. Aussie Rescue.

I sure hope that Neuse River can take Bonnie and Butch, golden siblings!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

100 puppies!?! I had a quick look at their dogs up for adoption and saw two beautiful 1 year old choc lab brothers who most likely won't get adopted - I could look no further. I have no idea where this county is but I've seen the name come up before. I so wish this county had a no cost spay/neuter clinic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> 100 puppies!?! I had a quick look at their dogs up for adoption and saw two beautiful 1 year old choc lab brothers who most likely won't get adopted - I could look no further. I have no idea where this county is but I've seen the name come up before. I so wish this county had a no cost spay/neuter clinic.


C's Mom-unfortunately there are so many county shelters that are this way here in NC. The counties don't have the funds to run the shelters the way they should be. 

It's really really sad......


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I sent them on to our infoline and the regular email. We don't have a ton of mixes right now and the fluffy puppies get chosen pretty quickly, so there's always a chance. 

I am confused about why Marion County is being discussed in this thread when these puppies are in Scotland County (where my Jasper came from).


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

HI 

We live in Bergen County NJ and have been looking for a golden pup. Is the female pup good with kids I have two boys. Thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sharon*

Sharon

If you would call the shelter person they can shed some light on this.

To RESCUE or ADOPT a pup, please send an email IMMEDIATELY to [email protected]
The shelter is located at:
1401 West Blvd.Laurinburg, NC, 28352

Phone: (910) 276-9271


These pups are in North Carolina though. Do you have a way to get them to you?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Don't know the answer to your question unless the NC HUMane Society took the pups from Marion County.


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

I dont have a way to get them. Thats the only problem If something can be worked out we can take the female. Should I bother to give the shelter a call.


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

They have transport filling out the application!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sharon*

Sharon

Did you call the shelter and email them and Kristin?
Are they going to try to do a transport for you.

I did a search on Petfinder for Golden Rets. in NJ, just in case:
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Golden Retriever Dog Pets in West Windsor, NJ: Petfinder


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Very Best of Luck Sharon.... She looks like a REAL Cutie pie..... not sure what else she may have in her genes, but sure looks mostly Golden Girl to me.... Keep us informed of the results!


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

I Called the shelter. They have trasport as long as I pay for it. They said about 100$ or so. They have other people interested so we'll see. If we dont get her someone will thats whats important. Hopefully someone adopts her brother. If they dont choose us we have been looking for a pup to adopt. So keep us in mind.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sharon*

Sharon:
Best of luck=please let us know.

When would the transport be?

Wish we could find someone for Butch, too.

In case you don't get her, look at my post a few above this one, about Golden Rets. in New Jersey on Petfinder and there are Golden Rescues in NJ, too.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like our rescue is getting the girl. Not sure why the boy isn't coming in, too. Scotland County is a shelter, not a humane society and the PF listing has them in Scotland County.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, the male has been adopted which is why we aren't taking him into our group.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Thank you so much-so very glad your group is getting the little girl and that the little boy was adopted.

*I emld. Kris to ask her to explain the Marion County and the Scotland and here is what she said:*Hi Karen,

If you look through my album, you'll see I work with three shelters in the same general area in North and South Carolina.

The puppies to which you are referring are in Laurinburg, North Carolina. That also is a HIGH KILL facility which is why they are in my album. I work very closely with all three of these shelters - all of HIGH KILL - take in large numbers of pups and frequently kill pups.

The information provided underneath each picture is accurate so you can rely upon that for contact and location information re: each pup.

Does that help  ??

Thanks SO much for your assistance <3

Kris
[email protected]


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Update on the puppies. It was actually the female who was adopted so the male is coming into the rescue today.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

That's great.What about Ollie and the other puppies?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Bell said:


> That's great.What about Ollie and the other puppies?


I don't know about the rest of them. We are a golden retriever rescue, we'll take mixes like Butch lots of times, but we can't take in obviously non-goldens, unfortunately. We have 3 more puppies coming from another shelter and 3 or 4 other adults coming in. We are packed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom and Bell*

Fostermom and Bell

*Fostermom: * So glad that the female Gold. Ret. was adopted and that the male is coming to you guys!!

*Bell: * I got an email yesterday from Kris 
[email protected]
saying that Ollie and Indy have a home they are going to in N.J., but Chase & Cubby, their brothers, still need rescue or adoption.
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelter_id=NC216


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Hope their brothers find homes fast too!Thank you for the answer!
Fostermom,i know you are doing so much for goldens and mixes.I was asking if an appropriate rescue has taken care of them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The puppy is in a temporary foster home and will be coming here on Wednesday after his neuter. The temp foster says he's adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

I am so happy for him-what a wonderful rescue the little Golden guy ended up in!!

So are you going to be his foster?

What is his name?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I was going to be his foster, but his temporary foster emailed me to day to see if he could stay with her. She's had another foster for a couple of months who has been a very depressed dog. She has come to life with having the puppy to play with and teach manners. She says the other foster dog never even met them at the door when they came home, now she's there happy to see them. She was poor about eating, but now she wolfs her food down, but only if the puppy has food first. It sounds like she needed another dog in her life (the foster's dog passed away in October).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

That is so wonderful-the puppy is saving another life now, because your rescue saved him!!

How beautiful!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

How wonderful to hear that the pup is paying it forward with his foster sis....warms my heart......thanks for the update fostermom, you made my day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Any more news from the foster mom on this little boy pup?


----------

